# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  7×7: 7 دروس من قمة مانشستر سيتي- تشيلسي

## محمد السيد

*موقعة "المواطنون" و "البلوز" تكشف الكثير من  الأسرار والإشارات المتعلقة بمصير لقب البطولة الإنكليزية وإمكانية تواجد  الفريق اللندني في المراكز المؤهلة لدوري أبطال أوروبا في الموسم المقبل.*   
         كشفت القمة الكروية الإنكليزية بين مانشستر سيتي وتشيلسي والتي  انتهت بفوز الاول بهدفين لهدف، عن الكثير من الدروس التي يمكن استقاؤها من  اللقاء الذي أعاد الفارق بين سيتي والمان يونايتد إلى نقطة واحدة.       
         نختار في هذا الموضوع سبعة من الدروس التي يمكن أن تؤثر في مسيرة البطولة في المراحل المتبقية:        1- مانشستر يونايتد لم يفز باللقب بعد 
         قدم مانشستر سيتي مباراة مميزة ضد تشيلسي وأثبت أن لقب البطولة  مازال على الطاولة بين الجارين الغريمين، وعلى كل منهما التمهل كثيراً قبل  الاعتقاد انه حسم اللقب.     
         وقد تكون مباراة الفريقين في أواخر شهر نيسان/ابريل على ملعب  الاتحاد المحددة لحال اللقب بين الفريقين لأنها مباراة بست نقاط.        2- مانشستر سيتي لن يستسلم على الإطلاق  
         أثبت لاعبو سيتي في اللقاء أمام تشيلسي أنهم لن يستسلموا بسهولة، وسياقتلوا على اللقب حتى صافرة الحكم في آخر لقاءات الدوري.       
         فرغم التأخر بهدف في اللقاء، إلا أن سمير نصري ورفاقه استمروا في  الضغط على الضيوف حتى حققوا هدفين كانا كافيين للفوز باللقاء المهم الذي  كانت تعني خسارته خسارة الكثير.

----------


## محمد السيد

3- مانشيني يعرف لاعبيه جيداً  
         رغم البدء بتشكيلة غريبة بعض الشيء، إلا أن مانشيني لم يتردد في  اتخاذ قرارات حاسمة في اللقاء، عندما أخرج مايسرتو الوسط ديفيد سيلفا لأنه  لم يكن في يومه، كما استغنى عن بالولتيللي ودي يونغ.       
         وأدخل الثلاثي دزيكو وغاريث باري وكارلوس تيفيز، واستطاعوا قلب  معطيات المباراة عندما تسبب دزيكو بالركنية التي قادت إلى ضربة الجزاء،  وكان تيفيز رجل المباراة بتمريرة المميزة إلى نصري الذي سجل هدف الفوز.        4- تشيلسي مستمر بالتطور 
         أظهر الفريق اللندني تحت قيادة مدربه المؤقت دي ماتيو أداء مميزاً  في لقاءاته الأخيرة، ولو بعض الأخطاء من قلبي دفاعه ديفيد لويس وتيم كاهيل  لسارت الأمور بشكل أفضل.          
         لكن مشجعي تشيلسي ينبغي أن يفخروا بأداء فريقهم بعد أن كان آيلاً  للسقوط تحت قيادة المدب اندريه فيلاس بواس، ول كان لامبارد في يومه لتغيرت  نتيجة المباراة.         5- تيفيز عائد بقوة  
         رغم الانقطاع الطويل عن الملاعب، عاد الأرجنتيني كارلوس تيفيز  بقوة، وبتمريرة قد تكون سبباً في تحقيق اللقب، وكشف عن نيته تقديم المزيد  فيما تبقى من موسم، وهذا أمر يسعد كل سيتي، وبالأخص المدير الفني مانشيني  الذي وجد بديلاً قيواً آخر في تشكيلته.        6- تشيلسي يمكنه الوصول إل أوروبا الموسم المقبل  
         إذا استمر اداء الفريق اللندني على هذا النحو، واستطاع الفوز على  توتنهام في ملعب ستامفورد بريدج، فإن الفارق بينهما سيتقلص إلى نقطتين، وهو  رقم بسيط يمكن لأبناء دي ماتيو تجاوزه فيما تبقى من موسم، والتواجد في  دوري الأبطال الموسم المقبل.        7- انتبه إلى سيلفا يا مانشيني  
         يقدم الإسباني ديفيد سيلفا أداء مذهلاً مع فريقه هذا الموسم جعله  اللاعب الأفضل في البطولة هذا الموسم، لكن الإرهاق الذي يعاني منه اللاعب  ظهر جلياً في مواجهة تشيلسي، ما استدعى استبداله في اللقاء.       
         لذلك على مانشيني أن يجد الآلية لإراحة اللاعب في الأوقات الممكنة،  لضمان الأداء المميز له فيما تبقى من مباريات وهي حاسمة بلا شك.

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك على المتابعة

----------

